# Restoring Lionel O Train Set



## Joash (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

I recently got hold of my father's old Lionel train set that he had as a child in the 1950's in South Africa. I'd like to get it up & running so that my children can enjoy it.

It's missing a few things. For starters, I can't find the power supply/controller.

It also may be missing a few sections of track and lastly a pair of wheels came off the locomotive.

How much do you think it would cost me and what would be involved to get the thing working again?

Thanks!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Track and good-quality used transformers are readily available (ebay and the like). We can coach you through some good options.

As to the trains themselves, most of the postwar stuff from the 1950's was built to last, and parts are generally available.

You should try to identify the number on each loco, tender, car so that we can understand what you have, and then post some pictures here so we can get a sense of condition and the potential operational problems / repairs needed.

Here's some sites to help you i.d. ...

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel_index.htm ... click on the "identify post war" button to get into the sub-menus

and 

http://www.postwarlionel.com/ ... menu towards bottom.

This thread has a list of parts suppliers (in the USA, at least) ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8090

And this site has a fabulous online tech library of service documents for postwar Lionel trains, accessories, etc.

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd1.htm

So ... identify what you have, post pics, and we'll go from there!

TJ


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Second on what TJ posted. Lionel's are very durable and parts readily available. The guys (and gals if any) are great to help with anything regarding getting them operational. All you need usually is a basic set of small hand tools and a bit of mechanical ability. You can find good deals on bulk track, depending on how much you need or want the LHS can be cheaper in the long run.

Carl


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes "" "" "" on everything so far said. Best you can do to get advise is to become familiar with what you have. Just saying you have an old train is like asking about an old car. What exactly do you have? A 1956 Safari wagon? Makes it a lot easier for us to help you with parts and advise if you know its a a Lionel 671 locomotive. If you do not know the number just read it off the engine. Postwar Lionel trains, (1945-1969), usually go by the number painted on. Also, posting photos is even better!

Transformers and parts are readily available for most Lionel postwar items. eBay is a great place to find parts, track, and other items and to determine current market values. It also won't hurt to find a good neighborhood hobby shop. I'm not familiar with LA hobby shops but I'm guessing one of our other forum members is. 

Good luck and welcome to the hobby!


----------



## Joash (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay, here's a picture of the locomotive. I have the rear wheels, just have to screw them on. I also need to find a screw to attach the rod on the right side.

As far as track, that's probably the easy part. I'm not sure what kind of transformer I need. I know that this set originally had a 220 volt transformer. Then my dad went and had it converted to 110v, but at some point the transformer got lost.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Joash said:


> Okay, here's a picture of the locomotive. I have the rear wheels, just have to screw them on. I also need to find a screw to attach the rod on the right side.
> 
> As far as track, that's probably the easy part. I'm not sure what kind of transformer I need. I know that this set originally had a 220 volt transformer. Then my dad went and had it converted to 110v, but at some point the transformer got lost.



A 220 volt transformer?

That must be some bad *** trains you have.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joash (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, like I mentioned in my original post, this set was originally used in South Africa where the voltage is 220v.


----------



## Joash (Jun 30, 2012)

*pics*

Here are the rest of the cars in my set. Lastly I have this controller type thing that has buttons that say "uncouple" & "unload".


----------



## Joash (Jun 30, 2012)

*pics*

Here are the rest of the cars in my set. Lastly I have this controller type thing that has buttons that say "uncouple" & "unload". 

Had some problems viewing my images, so please just click on the link to my Photobucket album. thanks










http://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj498/Joash9/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Joash said:


> Yes, like I mentioned in my original post, this set was originally used in South Africa where the voltage is 220v.


OH.....

He stepped it down then.

Something like one of these,


http://www.220-electronics.com/Transformers/trans/stepdown.htm

All you need is a regular transformer an easy find.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How big of a layout are you going to end up with?

Transformers on e bay,

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=lionel+transformers&_sacat=0

All depends on how big your going to build it as to how big of a transformer you will need.

If the link doesn't get you to transformers just type in the search for Lionel transformers.


----------



## Joash (Jun 30, 2012)

Since I no longer have the transformer that came with it, I don't need the step down? or will I fry my locomotive? I'm not looking to have a giant set up, just a typical loop in the living room, so any of those ones on e-bay will do?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Joash said:


> Since I no longer have the transformer that came with it, I don't need the step down? or will I fry my locomotive? I'm not looking to have a giant set up, just a typical loop in the living room, so any of those ones on e-bay will do?


You don't need a step down just a transformer. You won't fry the engine.
Are you going to have a lot of stuff like lights and operating things?


----------



## Joash (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think I'll have bunch of lights and stuff, at least to get started.

I'm also going to try to assemble the track and figure out how many broken pieces I have and how many new ones I'll need.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Joash said:


> I don't think I'll have bunch of lights and stuff, at least to get started.
> 
> I'm also going to try to assemble the track and figure out how many broken pieces I have and how many new ones I'll need.


Here is a 90 watt going for $9 plus 11 something for shipping, 14hrs to go it looks in good shape I think it will go for more, but why don't you wait to see if someone here has one for sale, gunnrunner might.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Train-Transformer-Type-1033-Works-/120938423306?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c287de40a


----------



## Joash (Jun 30, 2012)

I recall the original looking something like this except I think it had a red lever and a green light on it.










_Mod edit: Resized image._


----------



## Joash (Jun 30, 2012)

I think I'll bid on the one you posted. That looks pretty reasonable.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like you have some neat stuff. I have a 675 locomotive as well as the identical 2025. They run nicely. The only problem that I've had is the rod assembly is easy to bend up. One of mine came that way and wouldn't run well, but replacement parts are easy to get.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Since he's in California, he won't need worry about converting. Any PW transformer with at least 70 watts should get him going again. 1033's are a fine choice, but remember on ANY PW transformer be sure to check the power cord, even if seller says it was done. They're known to crack insulation over time. Saw quite a few 90+ watt transformers listed.

Carl


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Joash,

I saw our gang offered you some sound advice on repairing the 675 drive rods in your other thread. Thumbs up to our crew!

Just wanted to chime in myself and drool a bit over that trio of tinplate passenger cars. Very nice. I can't see the 3rd one, but is it an Observation car with a balcony platform in the back?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Joash (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes exactly as you described it. 












tjcruiser said:


> Joash,
> 
> I saw our gang offered you some sound advice on repairing the 675 drive rods in your other thread. Thumbs up to our crew!
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

First I am seeing the cars too?

They weren't there when I posted after them.

Can you paint? or are you just going to clean them up some?

Nice passenger cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joash (Jun 30, 2012)

Just cleaning for now thanks. First step is to get it running.


I tried posting the pics earlier, but I went back and fixed the HTML so now they are visible.



big ed said:


> First I am seeing the cars too?
> 
> They weren't there when I posted after them.
> 
> ...


----------

